#ubuntu-boot 2006-09-11
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-boot.log
<Ravennoir> hi...
<Ravennoir> I would like to install linux on a external harddrive...to use it as an portable system like lice cds... do I need to make adjustments?
<Ravennoir> or is there a hardware check on each reboot?
#ubuntu-boot 2006-09-12
<jayphi> i tried to boot ubuntu from my second hard drive but it gives me the message /bin/sh:  can't access tty; job control off  Can someone please help?
#ubuntu-boot 2006-09-17
<FLIPeR> hi
<FLIPeR> can i have a second os suck as winXP allong with ubuntu?
<FLIPeR> "such as"......
#ubuntu-boot 2007-09-10
<sboss> ?
#ubuntu-boot 2009-09-09
<popey> heh, there was nobody here when I came in earlier :)
<Keybuk> I use it when I need to :)
<popey> this update is taking an age
<popey> moved onto reloading cupsd, but its taking minutes to do stuff that normally takes seconds
<popey> no disk IO
<popey> cpu idle
<popey> iiinteresting, i was doing the update from tty0, just logged in and all the stuff rushed through
<popey> as if it was waiting on some desktop component.. dbus perhaps
<Keybuk> most likely dbus yeah
<popey> fingers crossed, rebooting
<popey> Keybuk: http://popey.com/~alan/bootcharts/
<Keybuk> ok
<Keybuk> not bad
<Keybuk> feeling more adventurous?
<popey> sure
<Keybuk> add the ubuntu-boot/staging/ubuntu PPA
<Keybuk> install initramfs-tools, usplash and gdm from there
<Daviey> heh, i came here an hour or so ago and it was empty. :)
<popey> get the hint? ;)
<popey> Keybuk: http://popey.com/~alan/bootcharts/ updated
<Keybuk> popey: this has a HDD rather than an SDD?
<popey> yes
<Keybuk> ok
<Keybuk> run "status sreadahead" now ?
<popey> stop/waiting
<Keybuk> ok and you have a /var/lib/sreadahead/pack?
<popey> yup
<Keybuk> ok
<Keybuk> reboot and get another chart
<popey> ok
<Keybuk> sweet, thanks
<popey> np
<Keybuk> no smoke coming out of the sides?
<popey> heh
<popey> no
<popey> not logged in yet tho :)
<Daviey> Keybuk: is it okay to sent you a url here?
<Keybuk> sure
<Daviey> http://bootchart.daviey.com/
<Daviey> send/send/ obv.
<Keybuk> what's "dahdi" ?
<popey> heh, asterisk crud?
<popey> :)
<Daviey> yah
<Daviey> Keybuk: dahdi replaced zaptel
<Daviey> having that on there, does it make the results less useful?
<Keybuk> nope
<Keybuk> it shouldn't be any faster
<Keybuk> but it should work
<Keybuk> the chart is so I can see the interaction between the different proceses and make sure it's doing the right thing
<Daviey> well that box is from a "used" box, the only other box i have running karmic is pretty vanilla, so i guess that won't add much.
<Keybuk> right, I've tested vanilla to destruction
<Keybuk> and just about every unusual filesystem combination I can think of
<Keybuk> need to see how it holds up in the real world before sticking it in the archive
<Daviey> ZFS/Fuse? :)
<popey> ecryptfs, raid?
<Daviey> yucky dmraid / mdad ?
<popey> Keybuk: seems to have broken g-p-m a bit
<popey> screensaver and suspend not working for example
<Keybuk> are you on -10?
<popey> yes
<Keybuk> suspend is broken on -10
<popey> ah ok
<popey> Keybuk: my laptop wont boot anymore :S
<popey> Keybuk: last thing it does is mountall: Unable to write pid file: Read-only file system, and init: module-init-tools main process (1163) terminated with status 1
<popey> the disk light is always on
#ubuntu-boot 2009-09-10
<Keybuk> popey: are you sure it's not just checking the disk?
 * Keybuk hadn't put the progress indicator in yet
<popey> heh
<Keybuk> what does SAK W say?
<Keybuk> Alt+SysRq 8
<popey> I'm on a live cd atm
<popey> will faff more in the morning.. sorry to bother you
<Keybuk> Alt+SysRq T
<Keybuk> rh gith
<Keybuk> no probs
<popey> yes, all looks okay, it probably was a fsck as you suspected Keybuk
<Daviey> Keybuk: hmm, i'm not sure if it's related, but now getting an error along the lines of @mountall: cannot write pid file: read only filesystem@ or similar
<Daviey> gah, damn live enviroment .. @ should be "
<Daviey> that is with the non-staging PPA
<Daviey> Keybuk: Ah, it seems it was possibly silently fsck'ing..  Guess i should have just waited, rather than booting into a live enviroment :)
<Daviey> ho hum.
#ubuntu-boot 2010-09-13
<TheBiggerGuycom> Hi, is there anyone who can help me with https://bugs.launchpad.net/upstart/+bug/637172
#ubuntu-boot 2014-09-13
<evan2645> hi people. quick and easy question. how is dhclient invoked during boot on 14.04?? can't find init script or upstart configuration for neither dhclient or network-manager
